# script pour ouvrir dossier



## erickeee (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour a tous.


Petite question, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce que je pourrais mettre dans un fichier script 
pour  ouvrir un dossier "TipTop/Images/photos/" ?

Je ne sais pas du tout faire d'encodage pour script...


merci beaucoup...


Eric.


----------



## Alycastre (31 Janvier 2008)

Tu as essayé avec Automator ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (1 Février 2008)

erickeee a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> 
> 
> Petite question, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce que je pourrais mettre dans un fichier script
> ...



tell application "Finder" to open chemin

Où "chemin" est le chemin complet.

Cordialement


----------



## erickeee (1 Février 2008)

Super !!


Un grand merci !!!


----------

